# Ezy Professional seminars or training



## JonoB (6 October 2010)

Can anyone help with ideas on training for the EZy products?  The supplier has no intention of introducing them in the near future.


----------



## dragon8 (21 November 2010)

Yes its a shame they have no training.  I did a trial on their software and quite liked it.  They advised they do no training.  I then bought a different software product. Pitty.


----------



## freebird54 (2 November 2012)

dragon8 said:


> Yes its a shame they have no training.  I did a trial on their software and quite liked it.  They advised they do no training.  I then bought a different software product. Pitty.




May I ask what you bought - I have used Ezy chart for years as it is so simple


----------

